# Concerned about hips



## WSxtrip408 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am a new poster to this forum although I have been an avid reader, and have done my share of research through this forum lol. I currently have a blue brindle pitbull about 4 months named W.S. Overall he is a very submissive if not timid dog. He is very well behaved, although he has his own situations that we are both working on. I am writing this as a concern to his hips. I've noticed for a while that when he walks he sways his hips back and forth. I overlooked it as being a puppy and being uncoordinated, but lately like within the last 2 weeks I've been observing it more and reading up about Canine Hip Dysplasia and have been getting very worried...I've looked up the symptoms and idk if its because I am over analyzing it but he seems to have a lot of the symptoms but at the same time it might be because I am over thinking it(hopefully I am! lol) Mainly his hips sway when he walks, he sits on his hips occasionally, and he has is kind of reluctant to walk(he is starting to walk more now except when it is hot lol.) He also climbs onto furniture versus jumping on it. Is it because he is still a puppy and has yet to learn how to jump? I would appreciate it if you guys gave me some feed back and opinions I've been stressing myself out! The more he plays the more agile he seems to get, i saw him duck n dodge and jump over a smaller dog a few days ago, when he trots I don't notice his hips sway as much. I contacted the person I bought him from and they told me his dad use to walk the same way but he grew out of it and my friend also said because he is taller he walks wobbly(hopefully this is true and he doesnt have CHD!) ALso, a symptom of CHD is his hind legs getting atrophy but whenever he walks I can see some puppy muscle lol. ANyways, TY for your time and any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bullys kinda have that "swagger" step. I think its normal. But if your THAT concerned take him to the vet. Have them watch how he walks. If they are concerned they can take things further with your permission.
Be glad he's not jumping on furniture. As a pup you want to deture your pup from jumping. They can easily hurt a leg or pull/tear a muscle. Then he'll have problems all his life.
In the mean time go to a cosco or somewhere else and get fish oil tablets and glucosamine. Those are what most people supplement there dogs with daily. They are great to ensure your dog has a shiny coat and healthy joints 
Also make sure you are feeding a good kibble. That's just as important.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:goodpost:

What kibble are you feeding him now?

Were you able to meet the parents? Hip dysplasia has a genetic component to it. If the parents were tested for their hips and they were fine, it's less likely your boy will have HD.

I thought my boy had HD, thought all the signs matched up and everything, took him in to get xrayed and it turns out he was fine. His were OFA fair, which is within normal range.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have good vet I would take him in and have them manipulate his hips and check to see how tight and if there is any pain. A good vet can tell if they are problems without even having to do any x-rays. Of course if you want to see how bad they are x-rays are the best but an office visit with a good vet should all you need to put your mind at ease. I have working dogs and sometimes I see things too and I get worried and take them in. My vet is awesome and checks them out and usually tells me I am worrying too much


----------



## WSxtrip408 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I am pla nning on taking him to the vet, but I am pretty sure I am over worrying lol. I wanted to see if anyone in the community has had a similiar situation and it seems like there is so that is reassuring. Right now I am feeding him TOTW High Prarie 32% protein I;m not sure how many cups i feed him I give him about 3 handfuls. OCcasionally I mix in some pedigree. What do you guys think about that? LAtely though he has been a picky eater lol so I am working on that


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

totw is fine alone , no need for the pedigree , pedigree is garbage anyways. if you want to add anything to the totw you can add a spoon of yogurt or fish oil pills , or glucosamine { for joints} dont mix 2 types of kibble its not helpful to them at all.


----------



## WSxtrip408 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok thank you for that tip I didnt know that. WHat kind of yogurt should I put?ANd for the fish oil pills should I feed him the pill straight up up? Or break it apart and let the oil leak into the food. And for the glucosimine is it some sort of tablet? I don't know a lot about supplements but I am going to start getting him some more glucosimine and calcium lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You can just put plain yogurt. I like to use greek yogurt because it has less sugar, etc, in it. You can try feeding him the pill straight up, if he'll take it. My boy doesn't like to take pills straight up, so I usually treat him a bit and stuff it in some bologna or roast beef or something.

You can get glucosamine at Petsmart or Petco. They come in a tablet that is liver or beef flavored. Kane eats it right out of my hand like it's a treat.


----------



## WSxtrip408 (Aug 31, 2011)

@k8nkane
hey i was wondering what symptoms did you see with your boy that made you think he might have CHD?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The symptoms I thought I saw was a sway-back when he walked, sitting froggy-style with his legs cocked out, and bunny-hopping when he ran.

Turns out I was just imagining things.  His sway-back walking turned out to be normal and I just wasn't used to seeing how a lean, in-shape pit bull walked (not that he was ever fat, but I'd gotten used to comparing him to other pitties I'd seen around town). Froggy-style is just more comfortable for him and his "lazy" way of sitting. And the bunny-hopping wasn't actually bunny-hopping at all, but the way he runs naturally, pushing off with both hind legs at the same time.

Sometimes, when you're really concerned about your pups, you see things that aren't there.


----------



## WSxtrip408 (Aug 31, 2011)

LOl damn those are the same exact symptoms I see in W.S. I pretty much concluded that I was over analyzing it but what you said kinda put more comfort into it thanks =]


----------

